# Aviary Floor



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! I am working on building a larger custom Aviary in my year for my King Pigeon pets and MickaCoo.org Fosters. Since my rescued pigeons are domestic and can not fly free it will be a bit different than a Loft style. 

My question is about the floor. I have a lot of wild life roaming through my yard and have elevated wire now. But my plan is to make my aviary a walk in so I can go in and sit and enjoy my birds. I have had a few suggestions, on was to install Wire off the frame and bury it in the dirt, but I am concerned it will rot. The other suggestion I have had is to use pea Gravel, but how do I advert the wild life from digging under that? Any suggestion on the ones I have or new ones would be welcome

Thank you!
All My Best
Cheryl
handle: chezd3


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

You can dig a trench around the outside of the aviary and bury metal to keep things from digging under it. If you click on this link http://www.cbspigeon.com/video/vd9.html it shows you how to build an aviary outside. Also, the other videos on that site are pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Matt, I like your quote too!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chezd3 said:


> Hello! I am working on building a larger custom Aviary in my year for my King Pigeon pets and MickaCoo.org Fosters. Since my rescued pigeons are domestic and can not fly free it will be a bit different than a Loft style.
> 
> My question is about the floor. I have a lot of wild life roaming through my yard and have elevated wire now. But my plan is to make my aviary a walk in so I can go in and sit and enjoy my birds. I have had a few suggestions, on was to install Wire off the frame and bury it in the dirt, but I am concerned it will rot. The other suggestion I have had is to use pea Gravel, but how do I advert the wild life from digging under that? Any suggestion on the ones I have or new ones would be welcome
> 
> ...



I used square pavers just around the bottom and the aviary sits on top of them, they were leveled of course so the wood for the bottom of the aviary sits on top of them, the aviary has a roof, so I put 7 inches of pine shavings inside on the ground of the aviary. it has worked well for me, and nothing has tried to dig in under it.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the pavers Idea!! I am not sure I want to bury wire or metal, I will be sure to post when I get started with the project I am having my current aviary relocated in my yard this weekend, hired some big mover guys to do it for me, it's really bulky and heavy (6Hx7Lx4W)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

chezd3 said:


> ...The other suggestion I have had is to use pea Gravel, but how do I advert the wild life from digging under that?...


We also used pea gravel for the main flight pen. What we did was to dig a hole 1 foot deep covering the entire flight pen area. Lining the sides of the hole, we put 1 foot square cement step stones (they are about 1.5 inches thick) on their edges. Then filled in the interior space with pea gravel, which is very easy to hose clean.

Anything that would dig down 12 inches would have to try to come up through all that pea gravel falling on his head. It's a lot of work initially but very secure and easy to maintain.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What about a concrete floor ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> What about a concrete floor ?


That would work too, just would have to hose it off.

I like my pineshavings.. I use the deep litter method becasue
quote:
Litter is a probiotic. Deep litter has anti-coccidiosis properties (it develops a population of microbes that eat coccidia), but only after it's been around for a few months, so never remove it all. "


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am certain I am going with Pea Gravel and Pavers I will keep the string updated as things progress. I actually had the Aviary moved yesterday and my brother is going to build me the new Aviary

Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello! Im relatively new here. Im also going to start building a new aviary! I am experienced in many diff types of birds but I have had pigeons all my life. Although, I did get rid of all my birds about 5 yrs ago when I moved to Michigan. Anywho my plan is to dig about 18 inches deep nothing not even moles will go deeper than that. Fill it with cement along with mesh an steal rods for support. Then cap it off with some pressure treated wood so the wood doesnt rot so easily. It works out really nicely! I lost alot of birds using other methods but this method is the best.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was always told to keep your birds off the ground. Wouldn'T having shavings, gravel and every other method mentioned here cause dampness when it rains. If you dig a hole and fill it with gravel when it rains wouldn't it fill with water and you would have a pond in your aviary if you had clay type soil. I don't see where any of these methods would be healthy for the birds or am I missing something.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

From my experience, I lived in Seattle which is fairly rainy, concrete works
well. It left the inside of the cage very dry. Im guessing because I dug roughly 18 inches deep, that very little to any water would get in that deep. I think gravel might have a different story but concrete works.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I was always told to keep your birds off the ground. Wouldn'T having shavings, gravel and every other method mentioned here cause dampness when it rains. If you dig a hole and fill it with gravel when it rains wouldn't it fill with water and you would have a pond in your aviary if you had clay type soil. I don't see where any of these methods would be healthy for the birds or am I missing something.


yes you are misssing something..lol... my aviary has a roof so it stays dry... works just the same as a chicken coop would, and the birds get a chance to peck and have some semblance of being out of doors and ground to feel under their feet besides wire. you have to use 7 inch thick shavings for the deep litter method to work, with pea gravel one would have to spray it and disenfect it, which is something I would not want to have to fool with, so the deep litter method works good for me and my birds seem to like it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think concrete outside would be the best it would dry fast with the sun and the air.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> yes you are misssing something..lol... my aviary has a roof so it stays dry... works just the same as a chicken coop would, and the birds get a chance to peck and have some semblance of being out of doors and ground to feel under their feet besides wire. you have to use 7 inch thick shavings for the deep litter method to work, with pea gravel one would have to spray it and disenfect it, which is something I would not want to have to fool with, so the deep litter method works good for me and my birds seem to like it.


Even with a roof wouldn't rain still run in and blow in and soak that litter I see a lot of aviaries with no roofs. I'm not trying to be a ass but everywhere you read that dampness promotes sickness among your birds and I cant see how liter would not be damp all the time and be moldy and mildewed


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Even with a roof wouldn't rain still run in and blow in and soak that litter I see a lot of aviaries with no roofs. I'm not trying to be a ass but everywhere you read that dampness promotes sickness among your birds and I cant see how liter would not be damp all the time and be moldy and mildewed


perhaps you should google the deep litter method and do some reading, your not being an ass, you are just learning something new. the rain comes in just on the edges sometimes, the litter is turned with a pitch fork to keep it aerated, actually it needs a bit of moisture to keep the microbs working well, but not damp all the time.. which it is not.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

OK I will do that thanks


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is a link to my 2010 Aviary Porject:

Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...8&l=d05d1a9c26


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> You can dig a trench around the outside of the aviary and bury metal to keep things from digging under it. If you click on this link http://www.cbspigeon.com/video/vd9.html it shows you how to build an aviary outside. Also, the other videos on that site are pretty interesting stuff.


You would have to dig real deep, as rats can burrow down at least 18 inches, and then tunnel.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> That would work too, just would have to hose it off.
> 
> I like my pineshavings.. I use the deep litter method becasue
> quote:
> Litter is a probiotic.* Deep litter has anti-coccidiosis properties (it develops a population of microbes that eat coccidia), but only after it's been around for a few months, so never remove it all.* "


That's interesting. I have never heard that.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would concrete it with wire dug around the sides deep or I would wire it but I certainly would have no litter or sand or dirt or stones outside. Once in awhile I would spray that concrete to clean it with bleach but most of the time I would just scrape it and hope it stays really dry except in the bath area and the sun would dry that. I have to agree here with Shadybug lofts. c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/archives/featured_articles/88 Check this out. I don't think this article is pro deep liter


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I like that article and the beak pulling is very interesting as well as the grey under the tongue and thanks for sharing that information...c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That was an interesting article. Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/archives/featured_articles/88 Check this out. I don't think this article is pro deep liter


deep litter method does not work inside a loft, it needs a dirt floor to work and someone who takes care of it properly, I do not see it for a racing loft as they have wire or wood floors and probably the loft is stuffed with birds like alot of racing lofts are... a bunch of poop on top of shaving sitting on a wood floor is bound to make the keeper not clean it out enough and cause cocci. as there is no composting going on in there.


quote: The deep litter method is a sustainable, easy-to-maintain system that works well for flocks with an earthen floor. If you have a wood or other floor, you can still do a variation of the deep litter method, but you'll have to compost the litter when you clean it out before using it, because the earth supplies the moisture and culture to start the composting process."



really sometimes folks need to open their minds and think outside of the box sometimes.. This is just an alternative that has worked for me and it is quite nice way to keep a roofed aviary, not sure why you want to comb the internet to try to debunk it, it is just a fact, does not mean you have to choose it. I have the proof here at my house that it works.

oh heck, why not post a whole article:

“If you are around any livestock operation, regardless of species, and you smell manure—you are smelling mismanagement.” ~Joel Salatin 
There’s an old saying: When life gives you lemons—make lemonade. Certainly one of the most sour “lemons” we get when we raise poultry is dealing with the poops. The manure from our birds is foul-smelling, repellent, and a potential vector for disease among our birds, and perhaps for ourselves as well. Cleaning out the chicken house is not a pleasant chore, especially if the droppings have caked into a hardened layer that resists hoe or shovel. Flies come to the accumulating manure in droves, and may even breed in it. And many are the poultry enthusiasts who have faced the wrath of mother or spouse, entering the house after having “stepped in something.”

A bowlful of pretty sour “lemons” indeed. Is there any way we can make lemonade? Fortunately there are two. First, to the greatest extent possible, we should keep our flocks on pasture. Poops laid down over a growing pasture sod in good condition are “digested” by the sod in a way that is more healthful and pleasant for both the birds and for us, while fertilizing and boosting the teeming life in the top few inches of the soil—a win-win situation for everybody.

To the extent the birds must be confined to a house—perhaps just at night, perhaps almost all the time over the winter—is there a way we can turn the lemons of manure management into lemonade? The recipe is: deep organic litter over an earth floor.

A “Slow Burn” Compost Heap
If you are planning a new building to house your flock, I strongly recommend leaving an earth floor in it. Soil under the litter is a source of “inoculation” of the litter by billions of microbes. Also, the slight wicking of moisture from an earth floor into the litter boosts healthy growth of microbial populations.

Like most living things, the microbes at work in the litter require oxygen to thrive. Isn’t it fortunate, then, that chickens love nothing so much as scratching. Their non-stop turning of the litter not only disperses their droppings and mixes them in, but aerates the litter as well, boosting more active microbial life. The busy microbes feed on the droppings and the litter itself, decomposing them into their basic elements—in accordance with that great principle of Nature, that every creature’s waste is a priceless resource for some other creature. What they create in effect is a “slow burn” compost heap. The decomposition is not as intense as in a compost heap, but the same processes are at work. Like a compost heap, a mature deep litter is very much alive.

Boosting Flock Health
Read that last sentence again. It is good to remember that we are working with a living system here. And, like any living creatures, the microbes produce metabolites (byproducts of their life processes) in the natural course of making a living. Fortunately for our chickens, these metabolites include Vitamins B12 and K, as well as natural antibiotics and immune-enhancing substances, which the chickens ingest along with whatever it is they find so interesting in the litter.

Just as in a compost pile, a “mature” litter becomes populated with countless other “critters” you and I would not likely even see, but which the chickens do see, and eat—an additional source of protein. Indeed, studies done in the 1940’s indicated flocks on a 12-inch litter could meet all their protein needs from what they found in the litter. I can’t prove that from my own experience, but certainly my chickens find plenty in a mature litter to get excited about. (Source for this reference is Joel Salatin’s Pastured Poultry Profit$. I have not been able to find the original source


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry if i ruffed your feathers that was not my intentions. If I remember you were the one that told me to goggle the deep liter system and that's what i did and that article was the one that came up and the only one i looked at and i thought it was interesting .I know that system works for you. But reading the post at the beginning i dont think i read anything about it only working on a roofed aviary like you say now. that is why I questioned it. I am smart enough to know that every method and every loft on this site works for someone but I really dont think i want my birds walking around on a compost floor but thats just me. To each there own. Sorry again Gary


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Sorry if i ruffed your feathers that was not my intentions. If I remember you were the one that told me to goggle the deep liter system and that's what i did and that article was the one that came up and the only one i looked at and i thought it was interesting .I know that system works for you. But reading the post at the beginning i dont think i read anything about it only working on a roofed aviary like you say now. that is why I questioned it. I am smart enough to know that every method and every loft on this site works for someone but I really dont think i want my birds walking around on a compost floor but thats just me. To each there own. Sorry again Gary


 sorry it does not make sense to you, many could and do benifit from it, yes I think for someone to "GOOGLE" not goggle it is a good thing as learning something new can help people get educated about so many different things in farming and animal husbantry. you asked quote: "even with a roof would rain get in" so yes I did state I had a roof, otherwise the deep litter method would not work so well...no need to repeat how it works, as Im sure you can remember stuff you have read and have a brain to think of it logically.there are alot of articles about earth floor deep litter method, the one you posted is loft deep litter which is not the same...so keep reading. no feather ruffle here, just do not see the point of trying to make ones way of doing something wrong and trying to find "stuff" to dis it. I know it is hard for people to think outside of what they have always thought, or their comfort zone about certain things.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think for my yard and environment I am going with Pea Gravel, but its not ordered yet. I plan to have about 1/4 of my Aviary open so they can get some weather, since I have all kings and they can not fly free. Still planning It will come together when I get my contractor (brother) over he is going to build it Thanks so much for you advice)) Mold would grwo quickly where I live. It's a damp area.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Your kings will enjoy sunbathing in the open area. Hopefully, sun and good ventilation will help fend off mold.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> sorry it does not make sense to you, many could and do benifit from it, yes I think for someone to "GOOGLE" not goggle it is a good thing as learning something new can help people get educated about so many different things in farming and animal husbantry. you asked quote: "even with a roof would rain get in" so yes I did state I had a roof, otherwise the deep litter method would not work so well...no need to repeat how it works, as Im sure you can remember stuff you have read and have a brain to think of it logically.there are alot of articles about earth floor deep litter method, the one you posted is loft deep litter which is not the same...so keep reading. no feather ruffle here, just do not see the point of trying to make ones way of doing something wrong and trying to find "stuff" to dis it. I know it is hard for people to think outside of what they have always thought, or their comfort zone about certain things.


Putting a little smiley face doesn't help after you have told someone they are stupid.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its all good im


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/archives/featured_articles/88 Check this out. I don't think this article is pro deep liter


I read the article and I like the "beak pulling" test as being a better indicator of quality then eye sign..Thanx for the link.

~ My birds will try and take your hand off if you hold thier beaks so I'm feeling better about my selection already.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! The Aviary project started yesterday! I am very blessed to have had 5 friends (one of which cooked and catered/served everyone food) come over and dig out a 8 by 14 foot area, 7-10 inches deep. We figure the dirt removed was about 4 cubic yards! The Aviary will be 8 by 14 feet and 7 feet high. The back wall and 2/3 of the west wall will be solid and the east wall and from will be framed and wired with 1/2 inch wire fencing. about 3 feet to the from of the Aviary roof will be open with wire so the pigeons can enjoy extra sun. light and rain. The bas of the Aviary will be a Box made with 2/12 and wired in the botton. the floor will be Pea Gravel. I hope to add some addition light by inserting Moon Sky window thingies on the roof

More to come her is a link to the pics so far: 

Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230904&id=640866498&l=d05d1a9c26


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Go visit my public profile and look at my album you will see the fiber glass grate I have in my breeders loft and the expanded metal in my young birds loft. Hope the pictures will give you some good ideas. Good luck.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the lead to your Pics, very nice. Is that several white homers you have? I have one pet homer and two fosters at the moment. I love my kings, but fancy the White homers too Do you let your birds fly? I don't let mine fly becasue they are all mostly Domestic Kings and I live in Red Tail Hawk central! Plus I have rescued birds who got into trouble being on there own to begin with


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

chezd3, yes those are white racing pigeon and I do fly and race them, I only raise white, grizzle and splashes racing homer but from time to time I do get some different colors. Red tail hawk is no match for racing homer, the young ones are the one that get taken when I loft break my birds. I like your loft and you have a very good area for your birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

chezd3 said:


> Hello! The Aviary project started yesterday! I am very blessed to have had 5 friends (one of which cooked and catered/served everyone food) come over and dig out a 8 by 14 foot area, 7-10 inches deep. We figure the dirt removed was about 4 cubic yards! The Aviary will be 8 by 14 feet and 7 feet high. The back wall and 2/3 of the west wall will be solid and the east wall and from will be framed and wired with 1/2 inch wire fencing. about 3 feet to the from of the Aviary roof will be open with wire so the pigeons can enjoy extra sun. light and rain. The bas of the Aviary will be a Box made with 2/12 and wired in the botton. the floor will be Pea Gravel. I hope to add some addition light by inserting Moon Sky window thingies on the roof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your soil drain well if not you just created a pond for a floor when you have a heavy rain it will fill that hole up to where it can run out which may even be above the gravel and it will stay wet for a while. I would dig a drain and fill it with stone to a low point in your yard since you said the roof will be open somewhat. Just a though


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Does your soil drain well if not you just created a pond for a floor when you have a heavy rain it will fill that hole up to where it can run out which may even be above the gravel and it will stay wet for a while. I would dig a drain and fill it with stone to a low point in your yard since you said the roof will be open somewhat. Just a though


Ya know, that would be a really good idea. We put in a french drain that runs alongside the loft and aviary and down to a lower section, and it has worked great. You should maybe consider this idea. Good thinking.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi there! We get rain 6 months per year and 6 month dry. the ground is pretty absorbant, but I will see if my Brother can put in a drain. I think it is realitively cheap and I actually already have a plastic one that may work!

Thanks for the suggestions!!!!

Happy day and I added some more pictures of the Aviary dig today!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Does your soil drain well if not you just created a pond for a floor when you have a heavy rain...


That's an excellent point - thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You know its a good thing to post your project on here.Because others can always see something that you might not see right there in front of you.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

chezd3 said:


> Hi there! We get rain 6 months per year and 6 month dry. the ground is pretty absorbant, but I will see if my Brother can put in a drain. I think it is realitively cheap and I actually already have a plastic one that may work!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!!!!
> 
> Happy day and I added some more pictures of the Aviary dig today!


Make sure your hole drains toward your drain.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

The Aviary construction is starting tomorrow! We have most of the supplies, just need the wood for the roof and shingles. I picked up a sun roof to give them extra light The pea gravel comes on Friday

Here is my album which I will update as the build happens!

Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230904&id=640866498&l=d05d1a9c26

 yay We really need the extra space here in San Francisco, we are having a huge Pigeon and Dove Crisis, too many homeless birds and not enough adopters. If you or anyone can make room for a Dove or Pigeon (we have all kinds, mostly Kings) write me


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good luck with the aviary. Will check for the updates. Have fun with it!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am going with the pea gravel, which I hear is easy to rake and it can be sprayed. Vinegar is a great way to disenfect. Where I live is pretty damp on the Pacific coast side, .4 miles from the ocean as it is, so pea gravel is coming Friday. My brother knocked up a good portion of it today, see my Aviary Photos 

Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230904&id=640866498&l=d05d1a9c26


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

chezd3 said:


> I am going with the pea gravel, which I hear is easy to rake and it can be sprayed. Vinegar is a great way to disenfect. Where I live is pretty damp on the Pacific coast side, .4 miles from the ocean as it is, so pea gravel is coming Friday. My brother knocked up a good portion of it today, see my Aviary Photos
> 
> Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230904&id=640866498&l=d05d1a9c26


Looks good..I noticed the wood is brown..did you paint the wood or stain it before assembly? or is it "recovered" from somewhere else? Also wondering what are your plans for the roof? I am building a similiar aviary now..mine is 
10' x 15' I used plywood (plytanium)for my back wall...Mine is a raised floor..I have'nt found the expanded metal I want to use yet for the floor..but I will add pics when I get a little further along.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Avairy*

Hi there the Wood is pressurized/pretreated (not painted) and I may paint the outside wall Panels but not inside. My brother picked all the building materials, we went for good quality and long lasting. The roof will come down three feet short to leave part of the west end open (wired in of course) so the pij can get Rain and sun (Since they can not fly). The roof will be plywood I think an will have a sun dom to bring even more light in and have house shingles to match my house.

The base is set in a 7-9 inch deep hole and will be wired in from the bottom and also plan to fill the ouer edges in with bricks and rock. So if anything was to dig through the rock it would hit bricks, if they got that out they would hit Wire and if they got that far it would hit Pea Gravel. No chance of a mouse getting through all that!

Ill look forward to seeing your build


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll have a few pics posted Saturday..I'm still negotiating for the roof panels with a guy on craigslist. If I had the money I would of been done by now..but bills have to be paid first.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're really moving right along with this. Looks good.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes it's moving pretty fast. My brother is doing the building and he is like me, Just do it! He had to finish a paying job today, but will be back tomorrow! So keep checking back, I am so excited I am beside myself!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

PS Jax I know all about the vet bills!!!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

chezd3 said:


> PS Jax I know all about the vet bills!!!


I don't have vet bills I have mortgage bills..But your Aviary is going to look sweet!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I got the mortgage bill too I am very excited about the Aviary! Tomorrow is Pea Gravel Friday! WooooHooo


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is a pic of my Aviary start










I bent my lawn mower blade shaft hitting a tree root..so the grass is a little long right now..but the dimensions are 10' x 16'..and the Aviary will be 10'x15'x6' or possibly by 7' haven't decided yet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What I wouldn't give for an aviary that size! Nice!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What is the floor made of its hard to see.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> What is the floor made of its hard to see.


Believe it or not wire racks...I found some busted up racks beside the dumpster at wallmart and picked out the best ones...so all together its 10 racks each one is 41 1/2" x 43 1/2"..I went out and hung the walls after the rain stopped today so I'll take a new pic tomorrow.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats cool.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> Believe it or not wire racks...I found some busted up racks beside the dumpster at wallmart and picked out the best ones...so all together its 10 racks each one is 41 1/2" x 43 1/2"..I went out and hung the walls after the rain stopped today so I'll take a new pic tomorrow.


Great idea! I can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow! That is an amazing size aviary!!!!! I got all my pea gravel in today! I am really wondering how they did the great wall of China! I am exhausted LOL!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

chezd3 said:


> Wow! That is an amazing size aviary!!!!! I got all my pea gravel in today! I am really wondering how they did the great wall of China! I am exhausted LOL!


 YOU CANT BE EXAUSTED your just getting started.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it's looking good! I'll bet you ARE tired. LOL.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

chezd3 said:


> Wow! That is an amazing size aviary!!!!! I got all my pea gravel in today! I am really wondering how they did the great wall of China! I am exhausted LOL!


Lots of rice would be my guess

It rained again today and the boss would'nt let me take the camera out in the rain..when it stopped it was already dark..tomorrow for sure I'll add a update.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes it was quite the job, but feels good to be done and I am really tired this week! Hopefully the last phase of construction will be done Thursday, the roof, door and wire. If so the Plan is to install nest boxes, shelves and perches on Friday PM or Saturday AM.

Keep Checking back on my album link

Have a fabulous week!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow I owe you an apology..I forgot to take the pic..I will tomorrow for sure.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

It was getting dark but I was still able to get a pic for you









The green sheet metal will be the front roof and I have some tin galvanized roofing for the back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

must be nice to have all that room  looks good so far and Im sure the birds will love it


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> must be nice to have all that room  looks good so far and Im sure the birds will love it [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you...I built a "mini loft" and I've outgrown it..so this flight pen / Aviary will allow them some space they seriously need.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> LokotaLoft said:
> 
> 
> > must be nice to have all that room  looks good so far and Im sure the birds will love it [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Man your gonna get hollard at for to big wire openings


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Man your gonna get hollard at for to big wire openings


I think as long as his loft opening is way off the ground he shouldnt have a problem with snakes and raccoons arent going to be reaching into where the birds are sleeping at night so he should be fine... now if he leave an opening close to floor level well then mice and rats might become a problem .. just a thought


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Man your gonna get hollard at for to big wire openings


I thought about that and my solution is I am going to run 1/2" hardware cloth around the bottom of the flight pen and hook it up to a 2 mile electric fence controller..kinda like a huge bug zapper for rodents. Tractor Supply has a control unit for $20..so I think it is not only affordable but could be fun to hear it go off in the middle of the night (as long as the rats don't catch on fire and run around the yard I should be ok)


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

jAxTecH said:


> ..kinda like a huge bug zapper for rodents...could be fun to hear it go off in the middle of the night (as long as the rats don't catch on fire and run around the yard I should be ok)


Ooh! Ooh! Can I watch?!?

What are those walls made of? Dog kennel panels? Nice flight pen, looks really good.

Don


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> I thought about that and my solution is I am going to run 1/2" hardware cloth around the bottom of the flight pen and hook it up to a 2 mile electric fence controller..kinda like a huge bug zapper for rodents. Tractor Supply has a control unit for $20..so I think it is not only affordable but could be fun to hear it go off in the middle of the night (as long as the rats don't catch on fire and run around the yard I should be ok)


That ought to do it! now will it work on snakes, because in Fla your birds are going to attract snakes, they do and will try to swallow an adult, they come at night when they are roosting and the pigeon must freeze up, most of the time it is a hen on the nest, and squabs and eggs. snakes can climb, the go up trees all the time, one was getting in my loft at the top near the roof. now if this is just a fly pen and the birds go back in the loft to roost and you shut it up every night, then you will be fine.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> That ought to do it! now will it work on snakes, because in Fla your birds are going to attract snakes, they do and will try to swallow an adult, they come at night when they are roosting and the pigeon must freeze up, most of the time it is a hen on the nest, and squabs and eggs. snakes can climb, the go up trees all the time, one was getting in my loft at the top near the roof.


A club member invited me out to his place and showed me his breeder pens..he said he had a small tear in his hardware cloth and a snake got in and ate his hen. The snake could'nt escape after eating the bird...that surprised me because the hole was about the size of a 50 cent piece. To answer your question I won't know if it will work intill I try. It should knock a possum or a **** on its butt though


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You wont have to waste gas to fly your birds any more just take them to the other side of the pen and release them LOL


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Its really not that big..only 15' long and 10'wide..an club member has a converted car port..(metal roof and hardware cloth walls) that is like 30' long and 20' wide..its big enough to park an RV in. He calls it his "spare parts" bin.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> A club member invited me out to his place and showed me his breeder pens..he said he had a small tear in his hardware cloth and a snake got in and ate his hen. The snake could'nt escape after eating the bird...that surprised me because the hole was about the size of a 50 cent piece. To answer your question I won't know if it will work intill I try. It should knock a possum or a **** on its butt though


what is plan B if it does not work on snakes? hope you do not lose your best bird in the waiting game.. just tellin ya.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> what is plan B if it does not work on snakes? hope you do not lose your best bird in the waiting game.. just tellin ya.


Snakes are easy to get rid of..2 five gallon buckets full of the dirt from a pig pen tossed around the yard..doubt I'll see another snake again...only catch is that stuff is like a super fertilizer..so I'll have to keep the jungle that grows from it down. Plus I'll have to find a pig farmer to get this stuff.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't it be possible for a snake or rat or something, to climb the loft, and from there go into the aviary more near the top?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Wouldn't it be possible for a snake or rat or something, to climb the loft, and from there go into the aviary more near the top?


This is still a "applied experiment"..in other words a work in progress. Anything is possible..just have to weigh the options of how likely. I throw decon rat poison under my racing loft and I plan on adding the hardware cloth "attitude adjuster" electric fence this weekend. I'll add pics then..I should have the roof done and the perches built weather permitting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, I hope it works, but just hope you don't lose one of your birds in the process. Good luck!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Google
Snake Away
it works for me.
But then Again I am most likely wrong to use it.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I am going to open a thread for my Aviary..I don't want to side track your thread chez3d Good luck and it looks great!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

The roof and sun roof was installed today, hopefully next week I will be able to put all my Kings and homers in there and give three Kings at SF Animal Control a place off death row!

I can't wait!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

chezd3 said:


> ...give three Kings at SF Animal Control a place off death row!
> 
> I can't wait!


Glad things are progressing so well. You are good people!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

well you maybe could at least line the first 3 feet with 1/2 inch wire around the base if things get worst with an outward flair so things like snakes couldnt crawl upwards but thats just an idea ..


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

It is almost done, We just have to put Trim around the wire, insert the door and put up the nesting boxes and shelve and than Voila!

Here is the Link again

Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230904&id=640866498&l=d05d1a9c26


----------

